# Dalian Amazon Roaster



## RDC8

Hi,

I am seriously considering splashing out to get a Dalian Amazon roaster. However, before splashing the cash, I would quite like to see one up close and personal (preferably watching a roast in process). Is there a proud and accommodating owner within about 90 minutes drive of staines who would be happy for me to come and view their roaster some time over the next few days. I appreciate this is an unusual request, but i remain hopeful.

Please PM me if it's a possibility.

Thanks


----------



## Rhys

Few vids on YouTube, and appears Bella Barista sell them.

[video=youtube;25-IlNOdSTU]






@DavecUK


----------



## NickdeBug

Pretty sure @johnealey roasts his beans on one of these


----------



## johnealey

Hi Nick and @RDC8

Yes I do and just had another forum member round this evening having a look at the roaster









Suspect I may be a bit further out than 90 minutes, although not too much further out than that on a good run, however you may have at least 2 other owners in the Surrey area that may be a bit closer if that helps.

Happy to help out if you happy to travel and not restricted to times if you cannot find anyone closer.

John


----------



## RDC8

Thanks John

Google maps tells me you are about 2 hours from my place so certainly doable. I'll let this sit for a bit and see if anyone closer is able to help. If not, then I will gladly take you up on your offer. Thanks again.


----------



## DavecUK

RDC8 said:


> Thanks John
> 
> Google maps tells me you are about 2 hours from my place so certainly doable. I'll let this sit for a bit and see if anyone closer is able to help. If not, then I will gladly take you up on your offer. Thanks again.


I'm in Byfleet, about 8 or 9 miles from Staines....you are welcome to pop over and see the roaster if you want?


----------



## RDC8

Hi @DavecUK

Thanks for the offer, I will take you up on it. A bit hazy on the geography as i have only just moved into the area - but google maps is a the best thing since sliced bread!

I am free during the daytime - also evenings. So fairly flexible over the next few days. What works best with you? Feel free to PM me and we can work something out.

Thanks so much



DavecUK said:


> I'm in Byfleet, about 8 or 9 miles from Staines....you are welcome to pop over and see the roaster if you want?


----------



## CampervanCoffeeCo

Hello

I've just brought the Dalian Amazon Roaster from BB, its a great roaster, so far so good, I'm really enjoying learning more about roasting. Just one quick question at the moment, when is it 'safe' to switch the roaster off so as not to over heat the drum?

Many thanks inadvance

M


----------



## DavecUK

CampervanCoffeeCo said:


> Hello
> 
> I've just brought the Dalian Amazon Roaster from BB, its a great roaster, so far so good, I'm really enjoying learning more about roasting. Just one quick question at the moment, when is it 'safe' to switch the roaster off so as not to over heat the drum?
> 
> Many thanks inadvance
> 
> M


I tend to give it around 20m cool down (15m in winter). Cooling tray airflow closed, smoke damper (drum airflow) fully open and I l;eave the top stopper (bean stopper) out.. once the roaster is off I open all dampers and leave the bean stopper out. Once the temp gauge is below 100C it's usually safe to swiich is off, but never before 15m even if it is showing 100C.

It's really a great roaster isn't it and the roast quality of the coffee it produces is....excellent.


----------



## frederic

Hi RDC8,

please apologize for jumping on your thread, but as I am also shortly before buying the Delian from BB I would like to use the opportunity to ask you and for sure DaveC on your impression on the manufacturers quality of the device especially regards electric wiring? Do you know if the unit has a CE marking?

Thanks


----------



## RDC8

Hi there @frederic

Yes - the Dalian Amazon has the CE marking. It plugs into a standard 3-pin socket with a 13amp fuse (it draws 10amp). Quality is excellent in my opinion - but I have only had mine since April. Completed about 30 roasts in total, learning all the time.

When you buy from Bela Barista it will come with a load of useful documentation about using the roaster, plus general advice and guidance on roasting green coffee.

There are a number of useful threads on this forum regarding this roaster, and other users are always ready to offer advice and insights.

Hope this helps



frederic said:


> Hi RDC8,
> 
> please apologize for jumping on your thread, but as I am also shortly before buying the Delian from BB I would like to use the opportunity to ask you and for sure DaveC on your impression on the manufacturers quality of the device especially regards electric wiring? Do you know if the unit has a CE marking?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## DavecUK

frederic said:


> Hi RDC8,
> 
> please apologize for jumping on your thread, but as I am also shortly before buying the Delian from BB I would like to use the opportunity to ask you and for sure DaveC on your impression on the manufacturers quality of the device especially regards electric wiring? Do you know if the unit has a CE marking?
> 
> Thanks


Yyes it is CE registered, otherwise it could not legally be sold within this country. Many roasters purchased online e.g. Allio Bullet, are not CE registered.


----------



## frederic

Hi @RDC8 & @DavecUK,

thank you for confirming quality and CE of the machine. That really helps me towards my decision







... and btw. I am really happy that I found this forum with people sharing their experience on roasting and the respective devices.


----------



## frederic

fyi ... I did it*









================

*ordered THE roaster ...


----------



## DavecUK

It's a great roaster, I am sure you will love it.


----------



## frederic

Hi,

As prep. for the arrival ...

I would like to put the roaster on a wooden plate with small wheels, to be able to move it around (or put into a parking position).

Unluckily I have no clue, if the measures given in the pdf from BB gives the overall footprint including the cyclone.

There I have found L: 700 W: 550 (H: 800)

Is this the correct footprint (L/W) when measured from front of roaster to the very end of the cyclone chaff box (in working position)?

Thank you


----------



## PaulL

Frederic I bought a Sealey CX108 (currently on Amazon for example for under £75 as this version has the middle shelf to help support the legs, useful for storing coffee also. It is on wheels so can be moved or taken out of workshop in case of roaster fire.

I reversed the top shelf so it's a flat surface, put on some gripmat which cost about £3 from Amazon and then an over-sized piece of birch ply I had around which I cut to 900mm by 600mm, sanded it, bevelled the edges then varnished it. It means the weight of the Dahlian is properly over the structure of the Sealey and not the tin shelf and gives you a larger front surface for timer, probe, roast log etc.


----------



## frederic

PaulL said:


> ... and then an over-sized piece of birch ply I had around which I cut to 900mm by 600mm, sanded it, bevelled the edges then varnished it. It means the weight of the Dahlian is properly over the structure of the Sealey and not the tin shelf and gives you a larger front surface for timer, probe, roast log etc.


PaulL I already thought about a "trolley" like this - but wondered about the 'balance' due to the small width of 430mm. But what I understand from you description: it works. This is great to know.

Regards "width" of the roaster (incl. cyclone): is it 'overall' 550mm or more 600mm?


----------



## RDC8

Hi,

I bought a stainless steel catering bench for mine, about twice the price of the Sealey, but very sturdy. Mine measures 1200mm by 700mm. You could get away with a width of 600, but the length, with cyclone and chaff collector, is closer to 900. I use the extra space for weighing and prepping the charge. And also for writing up the roasting log as the roast is in progress.

A few extra things to consider: plastic jugs and bowls (cheap from Wilko or Tesco), a clamp-on halogen work-lamp to provide extra (and consistent) light, a fire extinguisher (just in case) and a meter-plug to monitor the voltage on your line and the wattage being drawn by the roaster. An if you dont have them already, a stop-watch or digital timer and a thermometer for the ambient temperature (also helpful if it tells you the humidity)

Cheers



frederic said:


> Hi,
> 
> As prep. for the arrival ...
> 
> I would like to put the roaster on a wooden plate with small wheels, to be able to move it around (or put into a parking position).
> 
> Unluckily I have no clue, if the measures given in the pdf from BB gives the overall footprint including the cyclone.
> 
> There I have found L: 700 W: 550 (H: 800)
> 
> Is this the correct footprint (L/W) when measured from front of roaster to the very end of the cyclone chaff box (in working position)?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## frederic

@RDC8,

In the meantime my Dalian has arrived and found a neat place in my cellar.

Thanks to your recommendations I now also own a clamp-on LED lamp, a small fire extinguisher, voltage/wattage meter, a stop watch and a thermometer (also measuring humidity)







. My 'bench' is a (cheap) small desk from IKEA which I 'mobilized' with rollers.

Based on @DavecUK 's recommendations in the Dalian Guides from BellaBarista (which came with the roaster) I roasted the first batches and I am really pleased about the results (Thank you Dave, for sharing your knowledge that openly). Now looking forward to gain more experience in roasting.

Btw: I added a 2nd K-Type thermo sensor (1.5mm) to record also the BT with Artisan software, as the existing one is good for ET. To manage this (without 'damaging' the roaster) I just replaced one of the screws holding the "sight glass" with one where I drilled a 1.5mm hole into - so I could 'inject' the sensor there.

Cheers


----------



## GShal

Not sure if this will spark a message on your dashboards but here it goes.

Ive just entered the world of roasting with the Amazon (2016 model). Having read DaveC's amazing posts I get that what Im about to ask could be pointless but....

I've been using 1kg of green as a starter.

Leaving the roaster till for about 25 mins to warm up the temps get to 201 (215) and then I charge the drum. With most batches the temp drops to 149 (155) and then turns around. Now what I've seeing is first crack taking place around 8 minutes in at 173 (192).

What I'm wondering is....This seems to keep happening and I'm assuming that the temp is either wrong and the the PID is giving me a low reading or there is something else.

Please keep in mind I've only roasted about 6kg and I'm getting used to controlling the CA & SD but even so, I just wondered if there are any red flags that stand out with what's happening.

ANY help would be greatly appreciated.

Gus


----------

